# Soybean meal



## POTpoor (Sep 21, 2014)

This years plants in the Green-to are just so healthy, 21st of Sept and not a dieing leaf, the color is so,  well green,,  lol,  having a great 2nd harvest, i'm makeing seed this crop,, PAPA's gonna be a Blue Bastard    HEY,, if anybody reads this I'm wondering if you've tried BLACK BETTY,  just a great tasting smoke. 

View attachment P1020917.JPG


View attachment P1020914.JPG


View attachment P1020916.JPG


View attachment P1020907.JPG


----------



## MR1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Black Betty, Walter Bishop on the tv show Fringe grew Black Betty. I didn't know if it was fictional or not. Your plants look nice POTpoor.


----------



## POTpoor (Sep 21, 2014)

Hey forgot to mention,  I amended a 25# sack of soybean meal into the Green-To last winter,I also added it to some soil I  made from a sunshine#4 Bale I really believe it's the best organic solution for nitrogin, This is a Dutch Treat, very big eater!! Very healthy, 

View attachment P1020918.JPG


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 21, 2014)

Looking very good Skag. Glad to see you and your nice plants. I used soybean meal in my home made soil..It is a good thing.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 21, 2014)

Looking good Skag!


----------



## POTpoor (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for the support,, I'm still waiting on my plants I pollinated, the ones in the GREEN-TO are still filling in well,, I wish I'd started on the Bloom sooner!! The Dutch Treat in Pots are also doing well,, some of the  lower branches had mature seeds when I manicured off some of the insugnificant growth,, The Blue Bastard has nice seeds,,  I'm really pleased with this years fun,, I'll be bartering seeds for finished product,, I'm getting ready to go on vacation,,a nice long one,,anyway, Forceing the first crop to bud in july worked well, and a couple fattys a day keeps me plenty medicated plus it does really help keep the cigarettes at bay!!  I smoked for 35 years, and quit 12 years ago,, anyway a couple pics from this morning,, 

View attachment P1030187.jpg


View attachment P1030186.jpg


----------



## zem (Oct 27, 2014)

POTpoor said:


> Thanks for the support,, I'm still waiting on my plants I pollinated, the ones in the GREEN-TO are still filling in well,, I wish I'd started on the Bloom sooner!! The Dutch Treat in Pots are also doing well,, some of the  lower branches had mature seeds when I manicured off some of the insugnificant growth,, The Blue Bastard has nice seeds,,  I'm really pleased with this years fun,, I'll be bartering seeds for finished product,, I'm getting ready to go on vacation,,a nice long one,,anyway, Forceing the first crop to bud in july worked well, and a couple fattys a day keeps me plenty medicated plus it does really help keep the cigarettes at bay!!  I smoked for 35 years, and quit 12 years ago,, anyway a couple pics from this morning,,



very nice plants. they look like pure sativas with slim sexy leaves  
you smoked for 35 years then quit for 12 so if you began smoking at 18, then you must be near 60 which makes me feel like a baby. I am very interested to know why you quit for all this time and why you chose to smoke mj again. i had some thoughts about how often and how much to smoke tried around with abstaining for different periods of time, the most suitable period i found was 2 weeks which when you pass and smoke after, will give you the full effects of it.


----------



## POTpoor (Oct 30, 2014)

Ya ZEM,  I'm 64, got busted growing indoor march 29, 1966,,  and have smoked cannabis all but a handfull of days since 65,, maybe 15 days in all this time,, its the tobacco i  quit twelve years ago,, anyway I was doing really good,, treadmill and stuff,  then i got sick from smoking moldy pot and it really took a toll on my health,, shortness of breath, wheezing, 3 heavy duty courses of antibiotics before it went away,, I can tell the moldy stuff did permanant damage,, I still don't smoke cigs,, anyway, one of the tops broke about 10 days ago off my dutch treat, I dried it out and smoked a fatty this morning,, reminded me off my youth, pre-sensimia days,, lots of viable seeds,, really great taste and effect and like i said ,, gonna barter seeds for smoke,, Time to finish up  my harvest!!! Gonna have a bunch of Blue Bastard and Mazzar seeds too.  Man I'm having fun!! 

View attachment P1030193.jpg


----------

